# Technology in pregnancy - best practice



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 29, 2020)

This has just been published by the Diabetes Technology Network (with some of the best specialist HCPs in the UK)

Best Preactice Guide to Diabetes Technology in Pregnancy



			https://abcd.care/sites/abcd.care/files/site_uploads/Resources/DTN/BP-Pregnancy-DTN-V2.0.pdf
		


It is intended for HCPs, but it might help anyone who wants to know what excellent care and use of tech in T1 pregnancy is supposed to look like.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 1, 2020)

I cannot imagine how much easier my pregnancy would have been with the Libre. I wish we’d had it then, it’s amazing for those who can use it now


----------

